# Key Fob not working



## RamblinRacer (Sep 30, 2019)

I am sure this issue has been discussed before, I just couldn't find anything helpful yet. 

I have a 2017 Rogue with keyless start. I replaced the battery in one of the key fobs trying to be proactive, but realized the new battery was thinner so I put the old battery (which wasn't having issues) back in. Now the key fob won't lock/unlock the doors and is not being detected in the car. I can use the backup key and place the fob on the start button to start it, but not use it as I did before. My wife's key still works fine. What to do?

Thanks!


----------



## 295893 (Sep 9, 2019)

RamblinRacer said:


> I am sure this issue has been discussed before, I just couldn't find anything helpful yet.
> 
> I have a 2017 Rogue with keyless start. I replaced the battery in one of the key fobs trying to be proactive, but realized the new battery was thinner so I put the old battery (which wasn't having issues) back in. Now the key fob won't lock/unlock the doors and is not being detected in the car. I can use the backup key and place the fob on the start button to start it, but not use it as I did before. My wife's key still works fine. What to do?
> 
> Thanks!


You will need to reprogram the key fob, since you took the battery out. If it was working why mess with it?


----------



## RamblinRacer (Sep 30, 2019)

Tomwill said:


> You will need to reprogram the key fob, since you took the battery out. If it was working why mess with it?


How to program it?

As for why did I replace battery that wasn't dead, I'm just like that.I don't like to wait for batteries to die and leave me high and dry before changing them. I didn't know at the time that they key would still start the car if placed on the button.


----------



## 295893 (Sep 9, 2019)

RamblinRacer said:


> How to program it?
> 
> As for why did I replace battery that wasn't dead, I'm just like that.I don't like to wait for batteries to die and leave me high and dry before changing them. I didn't know at the time that they key would still start the car if placed on the button.


There are several places that can reprogram the key fob and of course it will cost you. Naturally Nissan can reprogram it for you. You might check some hardware store that make keys. Some have the technology to program now too.


----------



## RamblinRacer (Sep 30, 2019)

Tomwill said:


> There are several places that can reprogram the key fob and of course it will cost you. Naturally Nissan can reprogram it for you. You might check some hardware store that make keys. Some have the technology to program now too.


Thanks for the info! So when the battery dies, going to have to pay money just to have it reprogrammed? Sounds like a scam to me, guess I better buy a new battery now!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You shouldn't have to reprogram the fob just because you took the battery out. FYI, Nissan does recommend replacing the battery in the remotes for the Intelligent Key systems at a given time frame or mileage (I forget what it is) because if it goes bad, you can't start the car...unlike the ol' days when the remote fob only controlled the door and trunk locks and the alarm system, but still had a regular key to start the car. Is there any chance you put the battery in upside-down when you put the old battery back in?


----------



## RamblinRacer (Sep 30, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> You shouldn't have to reprogram the fob just because you took the battery out. FYI, Nissan does recommend replacing the battery in the remotes for the Intelligent Key systems at a given time frame or mileage (I forget what it is) because if it goes bad, you can't start the car...unlike the ol' days when the remote fob only controlled the door and trunk locks and the alarm system, but still had a regular key to start the car. Is there any chance you put the battery in upside-down when you put the old battery back in?


Pretty sure the battery is in correctly, but I will double check.


----------



## RamblinRacer (Sep 30, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> You shouldn't have to reprogram the fob just because you took the battery out. FYI, Nissan does recommend replacing the battery in the remotes for the Intelligent Key systems at a given time frame or mileage (I forget what it is) because if it goes bad, you can't start the car...unlike the ol' days when the remote fob only controlled the door and trunk locks and the alarm system, but still had a regular key to start the car. Is there any chance you put the battery in upside-down when you put the old battery back in?


Yes, Battery is in correct. There have been random times, in the past that the vehicle showed no key detected prior to me changing the battery.... I think this is one reason I decided to change it. I have been dealing with this for a few months, my wife typically drives the car with her key, so it hasn't been something I have spending a lot of time on until recently.


----------



## Steve Lukaczyk (Jul 24, 2019)

I had a similar issue so I bought a 'new' battery and then the fob wouldn't work at all! Checked 'new' battery with volt meter, 0.0vdc...get name brand batteries and don't get them from 'dollar' type stores.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RamblinRacer said:


> Yes, Battery is in correct. There have been random times, in the past that the vehicle showed no key detected prior to me changing the battery.... I think this is one reason I decided to change it. I have been dealing with this for a few months, my wife typically drives the car with her key, so it hasn't been something I have spending a lot of time on until recently.


Like SMJ said, the FOB does not have to be re-programmed when replacing the FOB battery. If you have access to a multimeter, insure that a new battery is at 3.0V or more. Examine the battery electrical contact points in the FOB to insure they are clean and no oxidation.


----------



## Chan1120 (Jan 24, 2020)

09 murano
We replaced batteries in fobs, fobs still not working. Message says key not detected. Weve tried the "put fob in/out 6 times interior/exterior/hazard lights should flash DID NOT HAPPEN. Help before i pull my hair out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RamblinRacer said:


> Yes, Battery is in correct. There have been random times, in the past that the vehicle showed no key detected prior to me changing the battery.... I think this is one reason I decided to change it. I have been dealing with this for a few months, my wife typically drives the car with her key, so it hasn't been something I have spending a lot of time on until recently.


 If it still doesn't work, then there could be another problem with the remote, like broken battery contacts or a problem with the button arms; they may be loose on the circuit board; if so,they can be re-soldered. It's also possible that your vehicle may have forgotten your *fob*, in which case you will need to reprogram it; improbable but not impossible.


----------



## Chan1120 (Jan 24, 2020)

How can i reprogram it? I tried a few things i read such as putting fob in slot and out 6x in 10 seconds then interior/exterior lights should flash etc but nope didnt happen. Having it towed to the nissan place is absolutely ridiculous. I cant believe that a vehicle has been made that could put people in a situation expecially when not mechanical. Its BS. Anybody help me out.


----------



## rgd233 (Jan 25, 2020)

Try this. You said wifes key works correctly. Follow the instructions below using wifes key on step 1,2 and 3 . On step four insert your key not wifes and follow instructions. Should work. Good Luck and pay close attention to instructions.

*Six Steps to Programming Your Nissan Key Fob*
*1.* Open the door of your Nissan vehicle and sit down behind the wheel. Easy enough right?
*2.* Press the “lock doors” button on the driver’s side panel below your window to lock ALL of the doors.
*3.* Insert and remove your key exactly 6 times from the ignition within 10 seconds. You’ll know that it worked successfully when the exterior and interior lights of the vehicle flash.
*







–*Timing really does matter, so if you don’t get it the first time, it’s no problem; you’ll just have to try again.
*4.* Once the lights have flashed, place the key in the ignition. Your vehicle will now allow you to turn the key to “Accessories Mode.”
*5.* With your key fob in hand, press any button you’d like, but only press it once.
*–*You’ll know that this step worked if the hazard lights flash once. This is signaling you that your fob is currently being programmed.
*6.* If programming was successful, you’ll be able to remove the key from the ignition, unlock all of the doors using the button on the side panel, and step out of the driver’s side of the vehicle.
*–*Shut the door and try out your key fob to make sure that everything has worked properly; if it does not, repeat the steps and watch for the “hazard light signals.”


----------



## Chan1120 (Jan 24, 2020)

No neither fob is working and doing the 6x under 10 sec didnt work


----------



## Chan1120 (Jan 24, 2020)

Now it says insert key but the key that comes with it doesnt have a spot for key. It has a slot to slide entire fob in it but the key alone cant fit without falling out.


----------



## KeyFobs.com (Aug 20, 2021)

RamblinRacer said:


> I am sure this issue has been discussed before, I just couldn't find anything helpful yet.
> 
> I have a 2017 Rogue with keyless start. I replaced the battery in one of the key fobs trying to be proactive, but realized the new battery was thinner so I put the old battery (which wasn't having issues) back in. Now the key fob won't lock/unlock the doors and is not being detected in the car. I can use the backup key and place the fob on the start button to start it, but not use it as I did before. My wife's key still works fine. What to do?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## KeyFobs.com (Aug 20, 2021)

You should not have to re-program the key fob when replacing the battery. I know this sounds absurd, but it works most times and is worth trying. Disconnect both terminals on your car battery for 10 minutes. Then reconnect them and try your key fob. 

Lastly, I have a few other tips on how to fix your key fob here.

Good luck and I hope you get it working soon!


----------



## NissAltima07 (Jan 1, 2022)

Reprogramming is not required after a battery change. Just make sure to put the correct battery in the key. Once you open the key you will find that the casing has marking showing the battery type and also the orientation of the battery (which side goes on top/bottom).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Chan1120 said:


> Now it says insert key but the key that comes with it doesnt have a spot for key. It has a slot to slide entire fob in it but the key alone cant fit without falling out.


You insert the whole fob as the key. Even if the battery is bad, it can still pull info from the chip if the fob is inserted into the slot. On those vehicles with just a start button, one would hold the fob (with the bad battery) up to the start button and it will be able to read it.


----------

